# Kid friendly resorts in Florida



## Lucky Larry (Apr 21, 2009)

We're taking our 4 and 5 year old grand kids to Florida next January or Feb. for two weeks.  We plan to visit Orlando but would like to go to other areas - I get tired of the Magic kingdom.

What are some resorts that have lots to do for that age group?


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

Horizons Orlando


----------



## Lucky Larry (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't see Horizons Orlando even being reviewed in Tug.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

It is a Marriott property

Check out these reviews

http://www.vacationclub.com/resorts/ho/default.jsp

http://www.hotels.com/property.jsp?...KT&utm_source=yahoossp&mcid=inkt.property.gds

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Vacation_Club_at_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

Also seriously consider the Nickelodeon Family Suites - the kids will like this the best, but it is more expensive

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Family_Suites_Nick_Hotel-Orlando_Florida.html


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Is That A Timeshare ?*




Vacation Dude said:


> Also seriously consider the Nickelodeon Family Suites


I've driven past that place any number of times & have wondered whether it's a timeshare or some other kind of resort. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Detailor (Apr 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> I've driven past that place any number of times & have wondered whether it's a timeshare or some other kind of resort.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Nickelodeon is a hotel.  I think that it used to be associated with the Holiday Inn chain but don't know what company they're affiliated with now.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Lucky Larry (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually I'm looking for an RCI represented timeshare.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cocoa Beach*

Ron Jon at Cape Caneveral or Resort on Cocoa Beach or the Wyndham at Daytona are all nice timeshares with pools and kids activities away from Orlando.  If you wish to stay in the Orlando area, there are lots of timeshares with neat pools and kids activities.\

Nancy


----------



## Detailor (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucky Larry said:


> Actually I'm looking for an RCI represented timeshare.



How about Orange Lake Country Club or Sheraton's Vistana Resort?  Both have several pools and lot's of kid-friendly activities and amenities.

Cypress Pointe Resort might be a good choice, too.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Paumavista (Apr 21, 2009)

*Outside of Orlando*

We also loved and rate Horizon the best in the Orlando area.....however, if you're looking for fun options outside of Orlando, but in Florida - our family really loved the Sanibel/Captiva area.  It's an entirely different kind of fun but the beaches were great and the wildlife spectacular.  We rode bikes, swam, collected shells, and looked for wildlife - we didn't play any video games, or visit a single fastfood restuarant, we only went on a boat ride (there are NO amusement parks....no go carts or theaters)....just totally natural vacation fun.

Have a great trip.
Judy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Vistana Villages.*

Our grand-nieces (then ages 7 & 10) had such a nice time at Vistana Villages that they skipped 1 whole day of WDW that had been planned. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 22, 2009)

Our 4 year old grandson really loved HGVC - Sea World because of the playgrounds and water activities for the little kids.  We liked it too, because of the pools and restaurants.  We could get good food almost all day long.  The live music was nice too.  Really enjoyed our stay there.  Keep in mind it may be too cold out to use the pool during January and February, so look for other things for kids than that.  All the resorts have pools.


----------



## summervaca (Apr 22, 2009)

My husband and I took our kids to the Nickelodeon Suites when it first became the Nickelodeon Suites.  The kids loved it because they did the show "SLIMETIME" right at the pool area and they got to take part.  They had a DJ and tons of activities all day at the pool.  BUT, it is so not a timeshare.  They repainted the Holiday Inn with Nick charachters, that's it.  I am not exaggerating either.  They did add the waterpark area but that was it.  The place cost a fortune to stay at and everything there also cost a fortune (food, souvenirs, etc.) 

Whenever we go back to Orlando, which we do love, the kids sigh when we drive by, so I know that it was a lasting memory for them, but I can't recommend it in good concience.  It's just not worth the money.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 22, 2009)

Orange Lake is huge with a beach, lots of pools, shops and restaurants.  Hilton Grand, Sheraton Vistana, and Marriott Horizons.

If you really want to do it up... stay on Disney Property...at a DVC resort.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got back 2 weeks ago from Disney's Vero Beach Resort. A lot of kid activities, Disney professionalism without the character/princess overload, no Mickey Mouse by the pool, though they do have a Goofy and Friends breakfast on Saturday morning.

My kids are 8 and 12 and they love the pool(nice slide) and boogie boarding in the ocean. It was our 2nd Spring Break trip there. 


It's only about an 1.5 hr drive from MCO, so doable if you are flying out of Orlando.


As for Orlando itself, it's DVC for me!


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 27, 2009)

Lucky Larry said:


> We're taking our 4 and 5 year old grand kids to Florida next January or Feb. for two weeks.  We plan to visit Orlando but would like to go to other areas - I get tired of the Magic kingdom.
> 
> What are some resorts that have lots to do for that age group?



you know that WDW is more than just the MK  - it also included Epcot, Studios and AK

the DVC resorts - OKW, SSR, VWL, BCV, BWV, AKV

for little kids either VWL for easy access to MK (yea i know you don't want it ) or AKV - especially if they like animals. It has its own savannah.

HGVC @ SW is great too - across the street from Seaworld.

Horizons by Marriott - new name - Marriott's Harbour Lake is nice (only with II)

also like Marriott's Cypress Harbour (with II and RCI)


----------

